# civil engineering in dubai



## elekat (Jun 29, 2010)

hi everyone,
i would like to know about the works in dubai for civil engineers.
here in greece ,now with the economic crisis things r going down and dont know how down it will get.
i ve already visited dubai for fun 2 years and i would like to experience the work there if possible, knowing that the crisis influenced dubai too.
if anyone can give any information is welcome,
thanks in advance,
eleutheria


----------

